# Dash lights and parking lights don't work



## masseryee (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi and thank you for reading this post. I have a 95 Pathfinder 4x4 XE and everything is running fine and working proper, I think, except that the parking lights and the dash lights just don't work at all. The head lamps and brake and turn and hazard lights work, along with the interior cabin light and even the clock and the little red icons on my dash work, just not the actual dash light or the parking lights. I have checked battery terminals and fuse links and fuses and even checked for continuity between the light switch (on the steering wheel) and the fuse box and everything seems fine with all those things. I don't get it. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, thank you. And yes the actual light switch on the steering wheel works - I took it out and tested for continuity with the switch on and off and it works when suppose to and doesn't when its not.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did you clean the contacts when you had the switch out?


----------



## masseryee (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya, gave her quick wipe down with a fresh and clean paper towel before puttin her back in so I don't think that's it. Plus the headlamps still work so that should mean the contacts between the switch and the steering column are good. Good idea though, thanks, didn't even think of that. Any others?


----------



## masseryee (Jan 5, 2009)

I found a post on a different forum about a similar problem and after an email, was told that Nissan has some sort of module or two that controls this!? Anyone have any idea what this is called, I've never heard of such a thing and don't even know if this is what my prob is?

Here's a copy of the emails:

My Email sent:::

"I saw your post on Nissan Pickup; help with electrical automobile forum and was wondering if you have had any luck with your truck. I have a 95 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 XE and have been having similar problems. Everything works fine except for the dash and the running lights. I had no idea there was such a device that controls those 2 things in a vehicle. If you have found anything out about that, could you please let me know? Thank you for any information that might help!"

Reply Email:::

"The electrical problem has been solved. I took it to my trusty mechanic and he told me the problem was inside the dash. What it is, he stated Nissan installed two modules, that act as a breaker or fuse and they are a dealer item if purchased new. The good news is that they can be removed and repaired. Ask your local Nissan dealer (parts department) and they can give purchase price for a new one or they can find a source that can repair this item since they are integrated with your vehicles computer. I hope this will help you solve your problems, Good Luck."


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Sometimes the dimmer will go out and kill the lights as well.


----------



## masseryee (Jan 5, 2009)

88pathoffroad said:


> Sometimes the dimmer will go out and kill the lights as well.


checked the dimmer switch for functionality and worked fine, thanks for the idea though.


----------



## Just bought it (Jan 16, 2009)

aren't dash lights and running/parking lights typically on the same fuse?


----------



## masseryee (Jan 5, 2009)

The fuses were one of the first things i checked and were fine. I know that they are on the same circuit, I just don't know where it would be messed up. I've checked for continuity from the switch to the fuse box and thats all fine but I don't know where to check the rest of the circuit to pinpoint the problem. I have a Haynes Manual that gives a general circuit layout but not detailed enough for your typical car enthusiast beginner to get down and dirty. Are there any other manuals or sources that would contain this info without having to fork over some major bucks?


----------



## sjselin (May 26, 2009)

*i have the same issuer*

i have the same issue. did you find the part that was the culprit?

thanks,
steve


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

The factory service manual that I have for my 95' has a headlight circuit electrical schematic. I forgot where I ever got this manual (I think from e-bay), but it is a must have. PM me with an e-mail addy and I can send it to you if you want. It is a 2.4 MB .pdf file.


----------



## uhlstalker (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a 89 d21 king cab with the same problem as well. ill be driving down the road and the will just cut off. Sadness


----------



## uhlstalker (Jun 2, 2009)

found the problem, SO HAPPY its the god damn switch that you spin to turn running lights and head lights on, put a new one on mine works great.


----------

